# A new family member?



## jbobb1 (Jul 2, 2022)

We inherited this ding dong 2 weeks ago and man is he a real firecracker!


----------



## WhyW8 (Jul 2, 2022)

He looks like a handful...


----------



## jbobb1 (Jul 2, 2022)

WhyW8 said:


> He looks like a handful...


You have no idea! He's a little over a year old and strong as an ox but sweet as sugar


----------



## WhyW8 (Jul 2, 2022)

He is great looking dog


----------



## jbobb1 (Jul 2, 2022)

WhyW8 said:


> He is great looking dog


My niece says he "dumb ugly"


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jul 2, 2022)

Oh boy, he’s got that look!
I’m sure he will feel lucky to have a good home
Congratulations


----------



## maspann (Jul 3, 2022)

jbobb1 said:


> My niece says he "dumb ugly"


Many years ago we had a stray dog show up on our farm that was in sad shape. Mange, broken teeth and ugly. Even after we got him back to good health he was ugly. So, we named him Ug.


----------



## slow-poke (Jul 3, 2022)

I just want to reach out and rub the little wrinkle area on the top of his head.


----------



## jbobb1 (Jul 3, 2022)

slow-poke said:


> I just want to reach out and rub the little wrinkle area on the top of his head.


I know. Our vet said he not only is pit bull but also Shar-Pei. I thought she was crazy until I found he had the “blue” tongue which is a trait of the Shar-Pei.


----------



## BGHansen (Jul 3, 2022)

He looks a lot like our rescue (Toby - 5 years old).  I got my wife a dog DNA kit for Mother's day the year we got him.  Came back as 5/8 pit bull, 1/4 Shar-Pei and 1/8 "other".  He was a PITA as a pup, so much energy which was expended on his toys and our furniture.  Ours is a Velcro dog; every night he just stares at my wife or me waiting for us to sit on our bed with our legs spread.  Toby has to have his crotch nest.

Bruce


----------



## woodchucker (Jul 3, 2022)

BGHansen said:


> He looks a lot like our rescue (Toby - 5 years old).  I got my wife a dog DNA kit for Mother's day the year we got him.  Came back as 5/8 pit bull, 1/4 Shar-Pei and 1/8 "other".  He was a PITA as a pup, so much energy which was expended on his toys and our furniture.  Ours is a Velcro dog; every night he just stares at my wife or me waiting for us to sit on our bed with our legs spread.  Toby has to have his crotch nest.
> 
> Bruce
> 
> View attachment 412432


how's he near the chickens?  Has he helped kill any for you?


----------



## BGHansen (Jul 3, 2022)

woodchucker said:


> how's he near the chickens?  Has he helped kill any for you?


Okay now, not so much early on.  He's learned to leave them alone, but 2 or 3 bit the dust before he learned the lesson.  He's partially blind or very near-sighted at this point which aged him at 2-years old to more like an 8-year old dog.  He met a woodchuck in my wife's garden.  He sniffed it and it bit him.  Our son gave him the go-ahead to have at it.  He clamped down and very violently shook it to death.  About 3 days later he was blind in the right eye and had the symptoms of a stroke.  Don't know if it was just a coincidence or not.  The vet lifted his paws on the left side and set them down pad up.  He immediately picked up his foot and corrected it.  She did the same on the right side and he just stood there for maybe 10 seconds, finally lifted and corrected.  Fortunately, he's recovered some vision.  I'm assuming near-sighted as he recognizes us close up (smell maybe), but take him on a walk and he doesn't flinch at deer 50 feet away.  Back in the day, he'd have dislocated my shoulder.

Bruce


----------

